# We give up!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I think thats it, We have given up, trying to find a campsite pitch in the near us in the Uk for Bank Holiday weekend (4 nights).

We were unsure if you could make this weekend so were unable to book in advance. Me and Mrs Teemyob started looking, emailing and phoning around last weekend. Every single one of the 100 or so places we have tried all tell us a similar response "booked solid" "no room" "fully booked". 

The Caravan club was probably booked up months ago by a bunch of selfish cretins who have winced a spot of rain or slight breeze this morning and decided not to turn up.

So looks like I am fitting a bathroom suite and re-tiling the bathroom  

Trev.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we managed to get booked into cc durham this morning after there were cancelations but i know what you mean


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

just had a look at cc late availability and there are spaces around


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Dover and head south!
C.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

We were gobsmacked, managed to get into a CL at Hulme end in the peaks, only second phone call
Just waiting for herindoors to get back from work before heading off

Alan H


----------



## WantstoRoam (Jan 13, 2007)

I am in at the CC&C site in Oxford.But i must admit people who are so organised and book up months in advance really bug me. It means that us who want to be spontaneous find it hard to find space. As a full-timer I dont book months in advance cos I dont want to know where I am going. Would be a little boring otherwise.
I do understand why some people plan in advance but I remember a woman booking for the following year. You could be dead, unemployed or god knows what in that time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*South*



CliveMott said:


> Dover and head south!
> C.


What we usualy do when we know we can go!

Just come back and off again soon

Trev.


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Go WILD. Sites with screaming kids, frizzbies and footballs flying all over. Barking Dogs! No thanks. Plenty of places free of charge.

WILD IS WONDERFUL.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eunquired*



Fatalhud said:


> We were gobsmacked, managed to get into a CL at Hulme end in the peaks, only second phone call
> Just waiting for herindoors to get back from work before heading off
> 
> Alan H


Most of where we enquired is the Peak District. Easy access for us. However, most of the enquiries had initially been by email as by the time we finish work it is too late to phone around.

Have phoned a lot of CL's to no avail

Had a long list of email replies with NO in the text.

Never Mind,

Thanks for the replies folks and have a nice weekend.

Trev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go Wild young man, you know you want to, just do it, this is the reason a lot of us got into it, we just couldn't find anywhere to book in to.

Kev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wild*



Gonewiththewind said:


> Go WILD. Sites with screaming kids, frizzbies and footballs flying all over. Barking Dogs! No thanks. Plenty of places free of charge.
> 
> WILD IS WONDERFUL.


Not so sure about that in the Peak District

Trev


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Camp sites*

I've just booked up C&CC Canterbury its only just down the road from you  We are heading for the channel tho.

Are C&CC Club Cannock Chase or Bakewell full.

Steve


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Wild*

Hi Trev,

Have you tried http://www.peakdistrictonline.co.uk/content.php?categoryId=43 for any sites?

Good Luck
Ian


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Wild*



teemyob said:


> Gonewiththewind said:
> 
> 
> > Go WILD. Sites with screaming kids, frizzbies and footballs flying all over. Barking Dogs! No thanks. Plenty of places free of charge.
> ...


Why, Ive done it in the Lakes, among many other places.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Camp sites*



pneumatician said:


> I've just booked up C&CC Canterbury its only just down the road from you  We are heading for the channel tho.
> 
> Are C&CC Club Cannock Chase or Bakewell full.
> 
> Steve


Cannock Chase and Bakewell were full

I notice Cannock Chase will now let me book a pitch for tommorow for 3 nights with no EHU. last night it was a no.

I have give up now so if anything comes of cancelations it is too late. Bathroom it is.

Trev


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Trev,

Im sat here doing next to nothing whilst playing a bit of online poker.

Would you like me to ring round for you, I think the "personal touch" rather than email "may" yield more opportunity.

If so let me know what you are looking for, how many people, when, and size of van, etc


CHEERS


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Poker*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Trev,
> 
> Im sat here doing next to nothing whilst playing a bit of online poker.
> 
> ...


Well that is a mighty fine gesture, thanks Ian_n_Suzy.

I would have gladly taken you up on the offer but Mrs Teemyob though disapointed has made plans to visit her Mum and some other Family.

A big THANKS Mind

Trev.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Surely there are plenty of CC and C&CC meets and rallies around. With C&CC you do not have to book. If you are not a member you can join on site.
No facilities, just water and toilet emptying, but for four days you don't need hook-up.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Got to agree with Ian and Suzy and Gonewithwind on this one. I know its been done to death on this site but its a good argument for wild camping. I honestly would rather stick needles in my eyes than sit on a packed campsite in neat little rows watching screaming kids bang footballs off me van and tuggers fiddling with awnings and those roll about things they seem to pull around all day. I reckon you can find wilding spots anywhere. I know your not going now but for the future if you fancy giving it a go I tend to do a search on this sites database for wildcamping spots only or on www.wildcamping.co.uk (am I allowed to mention that site?) and you can search by area. county etc. Me and Mrs D are probably giving it a miss this weekend cause bank hols are just a nightmare full stop.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Camp sites*



teemyob said:


> I have give up now so if anything comes of cancelations it is too late. Bathroom it is.
> 
> Trev


Suely you don't give up that easy. Holidays are more important than any bathroom. :lol: :lol:

I had the same problem at easter. Got there in the end and found a nice C&CC site. Pity about the weather though.  

Derek


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Camp sites*



camper69 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I have give up now so if anything comes of cancelations it is too late. Bathroom it is.
> ...


Snap.same problem over Easter, but managed a CL from Bank Hol Sunday onwards.

CLs say they are usually booked ahead of the main CC sites at Bank Hols - people like the simplicity & quietness - I kinda agree !!

Trev


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

*Wanted somewhere for end of May B/H near Bath & was told no chance & by the way they were half booked for Easter 2010.
NIGHTMARE !*


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

No point us going in the Summer then.
July/August


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are a member of the C&CC then try their Temporary Holiday Sites in O&A.
WE found a gorgeous one just south of Chippenham, Kilima Farm.
Basic site but warm welcome and lovely field. Free fishing as a bonus, half a dozen rudd and a 2lb carp  .

Going back there after Cornish farm 'do' for R and R. :lol:


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

At Easter most Camp sites were fully booked but I spent a lovley Easter Weekend at Darley Dale with the Chesterfield DA. Lots of Easter events laid on for the Children and adults. My friends Grandaughter won a prize in the decorated eggs and I won at Bingo. I use the DA holiday sites in the Summer. Usually no need to book but no electric, Usually just a field somewhere nice and lovley people. It's all in the C&CC Out and About section of their Mag. I also belong to the CC and looked at their rally list but all you get is the dates, District and a vague venue. You have to ring for details. With the C&CC all the information is in the Magazine so you can plan ahead. Been using these rallies for 9 years now and always been made welcome.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We may wild camp in Brilington on Sunday night, there are lots of nice places to stop there.


----------



## TwoplusOne (Nov 9, 2008)

*We give up*

If you don't book in advance and then can't get in at the last minute don't moan.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

The Caravan club was probably booked up months ago by a bunch of selfish cretins who have winced a spot of rain or slight breeze this morning and decided not to turn up.

I agree we are at Craigie gardens CC at Ayr it shows fully booked but there are at least 5 empty pitches.

Rusty


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

I am really pleased someone has raised this

We are new to motorhoming and I am disappointed how difficult it is finding somewhere to stay. Our ideas of touring and deciding day by day where to go seem to be impossible.

We are CC & C&CC members and although we have found sites with spaces after a lot of ringing around it isn't possible to take a risk and just turn up.

Can someone give me advice about going wild? We don't mind having no H/U but where do you get your water from? (and dispose of waste for that matter) Also, how do you find wild sites where you won't be moved on in the night. We don't want grotty lorry parks!!

We have booked a crossing to France in September where I hope things will be easier but we really want to get out & about before then. When the school holidays start, I presume it will get even harder. Any suggestions where to go would be most welcome

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

peej said:


> I am really pleased someone has raised this
> 
> We are new to motorhoming and I am disappointed how difficult it is finding somewhere to stay. Our ideas of touring and deciding day by day where to go seem to be impossible.
> 
> ...


Use the 'grotty lorry parks' if you can find them.
Its not the night halts you have to worry about, after all its dark and most of the time you will be asleep.
Just worry where you will be touring in the daytime.


----------



## gorobschnitt (Apr 5, 2009)

peej said:


> I am really pleased someone has raised this
> 
> We are new to motorhoming and I am disappointed how difficult it is finding somewhere to stay. Our ideas of touring and deciding day by day where to go seem to be impossible.
> 
> ...


Same here! Bought our MH about 3 weeks ago because we thought it would be an ideal means of getting away for weekends and put a bit of spontaneity into our lives. Well, we did find somewhere for this weekend because of a cancellation but the sites we really want to go to seem to be fully booked through until autumn. Guess we will have to pre-book for 2010 now!

Is this the norm or just sign of the economic times??


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We never use CC or C&CC sites in the summer. Too busy, noisy and expensive! We always use the temporary holiday sites of the C&CC. Very friendly and inexpensive. No need to book. We just look in the Out & About section of the club magazine and decide the day before where we want to go. 

Can never understand why people use sites in the summer especially at the exhorbitant prices they charge. 

Pammy


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I dont know what the fuss is all about, we will be doing our usual and blasting around the lakes and staying where we like! i wouldnt worry about it, we dont and we have never had a problem, our favourite place is on top of Newlands Valley, we wake up looking at the waterfall and the view down to Buttermere


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have never stayed on a site in UK apart from those where the C&CC have held their rally or holiday sites. 

We don't need EHU and we like to move around not just stay for days on end in one place, you could actually plan a great holiday touring from holiday site to holiday site and take in the odd rally from now until October without a break and costing around £6-7 a night. 

They are not a lot different from a CS or CL and no you don't need to be a socialite if you don't want, the choice is yours and we have never been pressured into joining in anything, I know this is what puts alot of people off. 

Mandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Morning!

Thanks to everyone for the replies.

PEEJ (Peter)

You will find September in France a walk in the park. Aires lots of value for money campsistes (ASCI, Camping Cheques and small Municipal or Independent) Lots of places you can just pull up safely for the day/evening. Let me know where you are thinking of going in France and I will see if I can recomend anything.

Pammy and Mandy

I would like more info on these C&CC CC Rallies. Seem quite interesting.

We are self sufficient, have Large Tanks, Gas and Solar. So might look to do more overnights off campsites.

For now I have the Bathroom and my VAT Return to do. That and the bits to complete the outside shower on the Motorhome have fianaly arrived from CAK tanks. So speak with you all later.

Have a good weekend.

Trev.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peej said:


> I am really pleased someone has raised this
> 
> We are new to motorhoming and I am disappointed how difficult it is finding somewhere to stay. Our ideas of touring and deciding day by day where to go seem to be impossible.
> 
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Forum*



barryd said:


> peej said:
> 
> 
> > I am really pleased someone has raised this
> ...


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just another quick point about C&CC rally sites - there is no booking necessary with 99% of them, only if it is a small spot or a more specialised meet. They also have alot at Steam Rally's , balloon festivals and Air shows where they obviously need to know numbers.

We are also members of the MH section and get a separate magazine with all their meets in there too, which is great meeting like minded people. 

I believe you need to book with CC and don't know about MCC.

Mandy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> Just another quick point about C&CC rally sites - there is no booking necessary with 99% of them, only if it is a small spot or a more specialised meet. They also have alot at Steam Rally's , balloon festivals and Air shows where they obviously need to know numbers.
> 
> We are also members of the MH section and get a separate magazine with all their meets in there too, which is great meeting like minded people.
> 
> ...


No most MCC rallies you dont have to book --only Special ones ie:new Year.
You get more Entertainment with the MCC to as they have school halls and Marques.
You can never say there is nowhere to go.---if you know how.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bank Holiday*

Hello all,

Got some of the bathroom done and fitted the outside shower (for the motorhome). VAT in pipeline!.

Just trying to book for Next May Bank Holiday, trying to get near Chester preferably with easy transport links, guess what, first six we called have no availability!. Well one questioned the length! when we said 7m yes became no.

Here we go again,

Trev.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*We Give up*

why not join the Motorcaravanners Club and attend their rallies,you are free to go out of your area.Get to stay at various venues,meet like minded folk and sometimes get entertained on a Saturday night.Anglia group were at Sheringham this B/H, three nights all for around £22.That wouldnt buy you one night at the local sites even if you could get on.


----------

